# UPS Driver



## joe black (May 21, 2015)

Last night my wife asked me if I had seen the new UPS driver.  I told her yes, I thought I had.  She then informed me that the rumor around the neighborhood is that he has slept with every woman on our street....except one.  I then said that seems ok.  Then my wife said, "I'll bet it's that Johnson woman, down on the corner".


----------



## themule69 (May 22, 2015)

HMMMMM Fedex will be here today! I wonder how that works.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

